# Leopard Lacewing Butterfly



## Cyber Surfer (Feb 24, 2011)

Taken last summer at the Calgary Zoo Butterfly Enclosure using a Canon EOS 7D and a Canon 100mm f2.8 Macro lens.


----------



## ChrisA (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice one.  What a colourful butterfly.


----------



## Laura2011 (Feb 25, 2011)

This is beautiful....great job


----------

